# Busy in the Shop



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Well here is some pics of what I have been up to. I have made 3 table tops in 3 different days. The 2 small ones are for a End Table I am making and the large one is for the Top of an Entertainment Center. The wood is all free. Mostly White Oak, RedOak and Ash from what I can tell. These are also to go with the Coffee Table that is already built on the left. I am going to fill the holes, resand and use a Ebony Stain wash then go with a full strength Ebony stain and Clear Watco Danish Oil. I talked the couple into staining instead of Painting.

I just wanted to share because these are the only 4 table top glue ups I have ever done and to let anyone else that has ever thought about using a Reversible glue joint bit to do so they work great. The one that is clamped up is 42"X27" and I decided to try something different, also it let me cut out alot of bad spots in the Pallet wood.


_I told the couple that I am building these for that after I get these built and the wood will bow and twist after they get it home. It was only meat as a joke. Gee I hope not.   LOL_


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice table. i always liked the look of old nail holes. it adds a lot of character. the grain of the wood is also beautiful. great job. it is nice to see recycling too.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Those look like some really nice table tops randy. In fact, I think they'd look great in my room


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL yep they would Mark, but the only problem is that you do not live in my area and I walked into the shop this morning and one of the small tops had bowed up on me. So now I am trying to get it to straighten back out. I think I know what caused it to but but not 100% sure. I think it had to do with what I had it setting on and we had a drastic weather change yesterday.


----------

